# canon ftb light seals



## pocketshaver (May 18, 2019)

does anyone have a good close up photo of where the long ones attach? uscamera isn't exactly USEFUL as to location.


----------



## compur (May 18, 2019)

In the grooves top & bottom where the film door lip closes.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 18, 2019)

Did you clean out the gunk first? If there is any residue left from the old foam.


----------



## pocketshaver (May 18, 2019)

what remains of those seals is stuck to a few spots on the door edge, actually looks like gooey rust.


----------



## Derrel (May 18, 2019)

pocketshaver said:


> what remains of those seals is stuck to a few spots on the door edge, actually looks like gooey rust.



Not too surprising... was Richard Nixon the president when the Ftb was made? it was actually a really nice camera...with some interesting touches in  the metering display and the depth of field preview... it was a  well-designed camera.


----------



## pocketshaver (May 18, 2019)

its a late model with plastic on film advance so who can tell.


----------



## compur (May 19, 2019)

See:
USCamera Light Seal Placement Guide | Canon FTb

I've re-sealed lots of cameras and the FTb is one of the easiest. The grooves are straight and fairly wide.


----------



## pocketshaver (May 19, 2019)

ive been trying to get a larger version of that drawing at least.

issues:
-top groove has a metal tab that gets pushed in when the door closes, how you supposed to get the seal in without interfering with it..

-where do you start/stop those seals


----------



## compur (May 19, 2019)

pocketshaver said:


> issues:
> -top groove has a metal tab that gets pushed in when the door closes, how you supposed to get the seal in without interfering with it..



Don't cover the tab. Use two strips of foam, one on either side of it. If you use an adhesive, don't get any down the opening where the tab comes out or you may cause the tab to stick.



> -where do you start/stop those seals



I put new seals in the entire length of the grooves. If there is a tiny gap at the ends where it curves around the end of the camera, don't worry about it.

Also, if you use an adhesive, don't leave the camera with the film door closed. Let it sit for a day with the door open before closing it or you may end up with the door glued shut which is embarrassing and hard to fix.


----------



## pocketshaver (May 22, 2019)

the gap around the tab wont cause any light leak?


----------



## compur (May 23, 2019)

It didn't when it came out of the factory. Just run the foam right up to it on either side.


----------



## pocketshaver (May 25, 2019)

got the old seals off fine. Got the big end seal on just fine. To much finger damage to get the tiny ass long seals in.


----------



## Derrel (May 25, 2019)

pocketshaver said:


> got the old seals off fine. Got the big end seal on just fine. To much finger damage to get the tiny ass long seals in.



Not quite sure what, exactly, you mean here.


----------



## cgw (May 27, 2019)

The film door channel seals might not be necessary to get a light-tight camera. Never replaced them in my old Nikons that leaked light only around the hinge seal. Canons? YMMV. Can only say that cramming foam, yarn or whatever into those channels can make closing the film door harder than it should be, putting undue strain on the clasp that keeps it closed.


----------

